

Engineering Culture at Airbnb - hepha1979
http://nerds.airbnb.com/engineering-culture-airbnb/

======
erokar
> I’m not sure why, but sometimes a team will applaud a small victory, then
> more people will start clapping, then suddenly the entire product and
> engineering area is a din of applause and cheers. Most people don’t know why
> they’re clapping, they just want to show support and have fun.

In other words: mindless group think, tight social control and an interruptive
work environment.

